
Show HN: Quick Copy – a superpowered clipboard inside the browser - ramitmittal
https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/quickcopy/
======
ramitmittal
This webextension provides persistent storage, shortcut keys and a UI for
searching/managing clipboard contents. For now, it works for Firefox. A
version for Chrome will be released as soon as it is approved.

